# canon 400d tips



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning all

I got a canon 400d with the 18-55mm lens kit as a xmas pressie...lovely camera and i'm sure capable of some stunning shots.

I'm off to the meet in London on Sunday evening and there are going to be lots of opportunity's for photo's and being a newcomer to the digital SLR i'm wondering whether the kind photography peep's on this helpful forum would be willing to pass some tips my way?

obviously the meet is taking place in the dark so any help with settings..etc...etc ..would be much appreciated. Would it be ok in full auto mode??

like i've said i'm a novice with this camera so don't be afraid to put things in simple terms!!

thanks

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I had a camera too Matt , not as sophisticated as yours though :wink:

See you Sunday

Mark.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Matty R.

As the meet will be in the dark you'll need a good steady tripod, use a nice long shutter speed and try to keep the ISO down to avoid noise.

Most of all though, just have fun with it and don't worry if you end up taking bad photos, It's part of the learning curve.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi

The main problem will be with the lighting. The built in flash on most cameras are a bit limited. They tend to good for a few metres only and can be very harsh too.

Having said that, some of these cameras work very well in low light conditions without their flash. You would be best to see how your's does before Sunday. So my advice is to take some practise shots ideally in the conditions you intend to shoot in on Sunday(streetlights at night??)

You will then be able to decide which is best, the flash or not. Take care if not using the flash as you may get blur due to slower shutter speeds. You can't always see this in the little screen, so check your results on your PC/Laptop.

Remember if you are not using the flash, you should set the camera to the ambient light source, which I am assuming will be streetlights.

Should you find the flash is OK ie powerful enough to light the whole scene but the results are a bit harsh, try draping a small piece of white cloth (a hanky or a piece of thin cotton) over the flash head, it will act as a diffuser and can help.

Practice is the best advice. And take LOTS of piccy's the more you take the better chance you have of getting some good shots.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Camara is one, good software is two.

I would advice Adobe Photoshop CS3 and shoot the pic's in RAW


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the advice so far guy's...

I was guessing that i'd have problems with the lighting. As yet I have not bought any "extra's" as it were so only have the built in flash.

I will definately try and get some practice in beforehand and try altering the ISO and shutter speeds.

Guess i'm going to need a tripod to avoid camera shake with the longer shutter speeds though....any reccomendations??

i'll make sure I take lots of pics....I'll post some up if they are good enough...maybe i'll post them anyway...like you say Dean....gotta start somewhere!!

much appreciated guys

Matt


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

If you want a cheap tripod try Jessops. I had one for a few years and it stood plenty of abuse, they're fairly light as well.

I'm currently using a manfrotto beast with big ball head, absolutely amazing piece of kit but not cheap!


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah i'll probaly get a cheapish one for now and then upgrade as I go along.

Dean....I know there probably isn't a "one suits all" lens but if you were going to get one lens to start out...what would it be?? i'm talking of something probably with a wide focal range.

I've seen this...but cheaper

http://www.jessops.com/Store/s49658/0/L ... 143&comp=y

Any good?

Matt


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Dean

I have a Sony Alpha - do you know how to change the shutter speed as I am losing patience with the thing and likely to break it.

Cheers

Matthew


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

mattyR said:


> I know there probably isn't a "one suits all" lens but if you were going to get one lens to start out...what would it be?? i'm talking of something probably with a wide focal range.
> 
> I've seen this...but cheaper
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

I reckon that's a cracking lens to start off with, it covers all the bases really, it would replace all but 2 of my lenses in my bag (10.5 fish and 10-20 sigma)!

I've never really had a play with a Tamron lens, you can pretty much guarantee it won't be as good as a Canon, for example it might suffer from soft edges etc but it would be good a lens to start off on. And, what a bloomin' bargain.

Just remember though that the glass is more important than the body! I'd say go for that, and for the next lens the 50mm f1.8, superb lens at cheap price.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Seems to get good reviews!


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> Seems to get good reviews!


Not that a lot of that make sense to me!!

I'm just thinking that I could use that for close up stuff and some wildlife pictures etc without having to go out and buy several lenses.

I appreciate that It would probably be not as good as a Canon lens...but I hate to think what a similar Canon lens would cost!!

Perhaps i'll give that one a go.

Matt


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

RK07 said:


> Dean
> 
> I have a Sony Alpha - do you know how to change the shutter speed as I am losing patience with the thing and likely to break it.
> 
> ...


Hey Matthew,

You'll want to switch the dial on the top of the body around to 'M' mode, then twizzle the jog dial until you get the desired shutter speed. You may need to hold down another button whilst jogging the dial to do this, I'm not sure which though.

I found a user guide that is downloadable Here

You'll want page 31 & 37-40


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Which one is the jog dial 

I tried the M button before but alot of the shots were coming out black (as in if I were taking a picture in the dark which I was not) :?:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

RK07 said:


> Which one is the jog dial
> 
> I tried the M button before but alot of the shots were coming out black (as in if I were taking a picture in the dark which I was not) :?:


Hi Matt,

Black photos will mean that your shutter speed is too high and your apperture also too high (in numbers). Basically the higher the aperture number, the less light is let into the camera. Shutter speed is self explanatory.

As you hold the camera your index finger should rest on the shutter release butter, in front of that is the jog dial on the top of the camera.

Put the camera in M mode and twisty that one around until the shutter speed gets lower. If you're mucking about indoors then a shutter speed of '1/100' (might just be displayed as 100) will be fine.

You'll then want to adjust the aperture, this is done using the same dial but at the same time holding down the exposeure +/- button on the back od the camera (near the top though, you're thumb will rest around this area when gripped).

Have a look at that user guide I posted in my last post, it will tell you how to adjust the settings.

let us know how you get on!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Dean you are a legend  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm down to London for New Years so will try my luck, sorry skills, then :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Matt

Tamron lenses are very good quality.

More info here: 
http://www.warehouseexpress.com/?/photo ... WA#af28200

Seems this particular lens is designed for use use on cameras that don't have a full frame imager (whatever that is!?!) Just check it will work ok with yours :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> Seems this particular lens is designed for use use on cameras that don't have a full frame imager (whatever that is!?!) Just check it will work ok with yours :wink:


That'll work fine on a 400D. Most (I say most as the Canon 5d and New Nikon D3 don't) Digital SLR's have a cropped sensor (1.3x) compared to film SLR's. This means that 'Full frame'/Film SLR lenses being used on a Digital body have cropped images, hers an example stolen off a site...










Digital specific lenses will not work on Film Slrs's (full frame).

Yes I'm bored


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I think that Tamron lens is designed specificly for DSLR so should be ok.

Dean...what sort of shutter speeds will i be looking at for shooting the scene types mentioned earlier...dark...streetlights etc....as a rough idea?

seeing as you are bored :roll:

Matt


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

mattyR said:


> I know there probably isn't a "one suits all" lens but if you were going to get one lens to start out...what would it be??
> 
> I've seen this...but cheaper
> 
> ...


Matt,

I wouldn't get a lens like that - I did  (Nikon 18-200 VR) and I find it just too much of a compromise in terms of IQ; you would in most cases get just as good results (or better?) with a good 'bridge' camera.

I don't think that Tamron has IS or VR (whatever you want to call it) and
at the long end of a slow lens like that you will really need it.

I would go with a Canon moderate range zoom with IS; I know it's more money but you will only pay once.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Haha!

All depends on the ambient light mate. You'll want to shoot with a small aperture to get a starburst effect on any lights (around the 5's) and then whatever shutter speed to balance out the ambient, I'm guessing 5-15 secs but it will certainly depend on the ambient.

Another good tip; shoot with a manual White Balance so all the pics don't glow orange!


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> I wouldn't get a lens like that - I did (Nikon 18-200 VR) and I find it just too much of a compromise in terms of IQ; you would in most cases get just as good results (or better?) with a good 'bridge' camera.
> 
> I don't think that Tamron has IS or VR (whatever you want to call it) and
> at the long end of a slow lens like that you will really need it.
> ...


thanks for your input....I'm really new to this but what I think you are saying is that there is no "image stabilisation" built into this lens..is that correct?

So obviously at longer focal ranges i'm more likely to loose picture quality?

matt


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> Another good tip; shoot with a manual White Balance so all the pics don't glow orange!


And how should I be altering this??? I can look in the book to find out physically how to alter it but what sort of values etc??

sorry for all the dumb ass questions!!! i'm going to enrol on a course after the New Year but pointers in the mean time are much appreciated

Matt


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

always enjoyed deanTT picture posts (and some funny photshop ones ;-) )
but this is a good read for a newbie DSLR like me to. i have a nikon d40, really need to get to grips with the P, M , A and whatever other manul settings there are to make full use


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

mattyR said:


> > Another good tip; shoot with a manual White Balance so all the pics don't glow orange!
> 
> 
> And how should I be altering this??? I can look in the book to find out physically how to alter it but what sort of values etc??
> ...


Hey Matt,

I'm not sure how customizable the 400d is. I can set the white balance to colour telperature in k's on me Nikon and so i stick with this method as it's dead easy to use and understand. I imagine you'd have a few program settings like 'Tungsten' 'Cloudy' etc etc, just go out and have a play with it  You'll find what works best for you under street lighting.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

p1tse said:


> always enjoyed deanTT picture posts (and some funny photshop ones ;-) )
> but this is a good read for a newbie DSLR like me to. i have a nikon d40, really need to get to grips with the P, M , A and whatever other manul settings there are to make full use


Why thank you 

I haven't posted many pics for a while, I've been struggling with inspiration of late.

But any excuse to post some photo's...


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> mattyR said:
> 
> 
> > > Another good tip; shoot with a manual White Balance so all the pics don't glow orange!
> ...


There are quick access options for ISO (akin to film speed), white balance and AF settings on the back of the 400D.

I have had one for a few months and although it all seems a bit daunting at the start you will quickly learn all the options. Reading the manual helps but there is no substitute for wacking in a card and wandering round taking a load of shot experimenting with the settings, learning what works and what doesn't. You can then spend time figuring out why later.

This months edition of - I think - Digital Photography - has a short handbook included on all the basic DSLR settings. I'll double check the name of the mag when I get home as there are lots of similar ones.

Finally, click the pic in my sig to see examples of pics taken with a 400D.

Hope that helps, good luck be sure to post your efforts on a sharing site and let us know.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> There are quick access options for ISO (akin to film speed), white balance and AF settings on the back of the 400D.
> 
> I have had one for a few months and although it all seems a bit daunting at the start you will quickly learn all the options. Reading the manual helps but there is no substitute for wacking in a card and wandering round taking a load of shot experimenting with the settings, learning what works and what doesn't. You can then spend time figuring out why later.
> 
> ...


I guess you are right...no better way of learning than getting out there and doing it!!

if you can find the name of that mag i'll get a copy and peruse at my leisure!!

I have browsed you pictures before and they are great.....not sure how much practise will be required to get those results though!!

Dean...stunning images again mate....that's ceratinlty some talent you have there.

care to divulge how you go about obtaining some of those effects etc??

Matt


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> I haven't posted many pics for a while, I've been struggling with inspiration of late.


Come to mention it...I know this guy with a Glacier Blue TT just dying to have some quality shots taken..and maybe pick up some tips at the same time :roll: :roll: :roll:

999 posts....nearly 1000!!!

Matt


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Dean...stunning images again mate....that's ceratinlty some talent you have there.
> 
> care to divulge how you go about obtaining some of those effects etc??
> 
> Matt


By hanging Â£Â£Â£Â£'s of camera gear off a car by suction cups and other bodged bits and pieces! The car's only travelling at around 3mph, but shhhh! Don't tell anyone :wink:



jdn said:


> Finally, click the pic in my sig to see examples of pics taken with a 400D.


Nice images!

The 400d can do normal photos as well I take it? not just HDR?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> By hanging Â£Â£Â£Â£'s of camera gear off a car by suction cups and other bodged bits and pieces! The car's only travelling at around 3mph, but shhhh! Don't tell anyone


 :wink: secrets safe with me!!! :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

mattyR said:


> :wink: secrets safe with me!!! :wink:


haha!

I'd love to take some photo's for you/show you some tips and tricks. South Wales isn't a million miles away (100 ish). If you're ever in the Hampshire area give us a nudge!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

mattyR said:


> > I wouldn't get a lens like that - I did (Nikon 18-200 VR) and I find it just too much of a compromise in terms of IQ; you would in most cases get just as good results (or better?) with a good 'bridge' camera.
> >
> > I don't think that Tamron has IS or VR (whatever you want to call it) and
> > at the long end of a slow lens like that you will really need it.
> ...


Quite right; camera shake is a real killer of image quality.

But even without camera shake, a zoom with such an enormous range
has to be optically compromised.
Its big advantage is that you may not miss a picture whilst changing lenses,
however, these consumer range super zooms draw in a little dust
as they zoom in and out, so although you won't be changing lenses so often, you may still get dust on your sensor.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> I'd love to take some photo's for you/show you some tips and tricks. South Wales isn't a million miles away (100 ish). If you're ever in the Hampshire area give us a nudge!


Nice one Dean...may take you up on that one day!!

Just waiting for the rain to stop so I can get out there and try out some of the pointers you've given!!



> As the meet will be in the dark you'll need a good steady tripod, use a nice long shutter speed and try to keep the ISO down to avoid noise.


Am I right in thinking that the lower the light level the higher the ISO should be but because you are using a long shutter speed this compensates for the lower ISO?

Matt


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> Quite right; camera shake is a real killer of image quality.
> 
> But even without camera shake, a zoom with such an enormous range
> has to be optically compromised.
> ...


I see what you mean. As i'm new to all this was just thinking along the lines of not having to get too many lenses until I know what i'm doing a bit more!!

Matt


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> mattyR said:
> 
> 
> > Dean...stunning images again mate....that's ceratinlty some talent you have there.
> ...


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

DeanTT said:


> Hey Matty R.
> 
> As the meet will be in the dark you'll need a good steady tripod, use a nice long shutter speed and _*try to keep the ISO down to avoid noise*_.
> 
> Most of all though, just have fun with it and don't worry if you end up taking bad photos, It's part of the learning curve.





mattyR said:


> > I'd love to take some photo's for you/show you some tips and tricks. South Wales isn't a million miles away (100 ish). If you're ever in the Hampshire area give us a nudge!
> 
> 
> Nice one Dean...may take you up on that one day!!
> ...


Now this is the only area that I would dare to disagree with Dean  , as I admire his photographic compositional skills with envy. But the Canon DLSRâ€™s use a CMOS sensors and not conventional CCD, (although Nikon have now seen the light and are starting to use cmos sensors :wink: ) this means that the noise levels at higher ISO settings are not so bad, especially if the shots is not under exposed.

Here is an example screen grab below showing the iso1600:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

jdn said:


> This months edition of - I think - Digital Photography - has a short handbook included on all the basic DSLR settings. I'll double check the name of the mag when I get home as there are lots of similar ones.


In fact it is the January 2008 edition of Digital Camera from Future publishing.










If you can't find it then pm me your address and I'll post you the mag when I have finished with it.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Some great images...
So what DSLR would you guys recommend, within a price say up to Â£600?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

KenTT said:


> mattyR said:
> 
> 
> > Matt
> ...


But you are using a Canon 5D and as it's the only widely available
full frame sensor DSLR made (I'm not yet counting the Nikon D3), its high ISO performance is better than any 'crop' DSLR (except maybe the Fuji S5Pro).


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

KenTT said:


> Now this is the only area that I would dare to disagree with Dean  , as I admire his photographic compositional skills with envy. But the Canon DLSRâ€™s use a CMOS sensors and not conventional CCD, (although Nikon have now seen the light and are starting to use cmos sensors :wink: ) this means that the noise levels at higher ISO settings are not so bad, especially if the shots is not under exposed.


Cheers Ken 

You're spot on about the ISO, it's Nikon that are absolutely shocking (although new D3 is stunning at high ISO). If I took a photo at 1600ISO it would like an untuned TV, but worse! Canon are far superior in this area...so incorrect advice from me, sorry


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

mattyR said:


> Dean...stunning images again mate....that's ceratinlty some talent you have there.
> 
> care to divulge how you go about obtaining some of those effects etc??


Here you go..
And indeed like Dean said the car has onlya very low speed on these pic's.
You use a telescope for the camara with a long shuttle-speed-time.
Than you wipe out the telescope with photoshop.
In the photoworld everybody knows how this is done :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Because the car only travels with very low speed (sometimes they push the car ) it's not dangarous for the camara


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

DeanTT said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is the only area that I would dare to disagree with Dean  , as I admire his photographic compositional skills with envy. But the Canon DLSRâ€™s use a CMOS sensors and not conventional CCD, (although Nikon have now seen the light and are starting to use cmos sensors :wink: ) this means that the noise levels at higher ISO settings are not so bad, especially if the shots is not under exposed.
> ...


Hi Dean

I take it, Santa didn't bring you a nice new D3 for Christmas then 

I think Canon are going to be playing catch up to Nikon over the next year or so  .


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

HighTT said:


> But you are using a Canon 5D and as it's the only widely available
> full frame sensor DSLR made (I'm not yet counting the Nikon D3), its high ISO performance is better than any 'crop' DSLR (except maybe the Fuji S5Pro).


Hi Ian

I would agree with you, but the 400D is a year newer than the 5D and I would estimate within 1 - 3/4 of a stop of the 5D's noise performance.

So the 400D should be as good upto say iso800 or so.

Yes the new Nikon D3 looks stunning.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

KenTT said:


> Hi Dean
> 
> I take it, Santa didn't bring you a nice new D3 for Christmas then
> 
> I think Canon are going to be playing catch up to Nikon over the next year or so  .


Hi Ken,

No. No such luck I'm afraid. I need to sell a few photo's then I might just treat myself


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Here you go..


Uh-Oh! Secrets out. Now everyone's going to be doing it!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Rebel said:


> mattyR said:
> 
> 
> > Dean...stunning images again mate....that's ceratinlty some talent you have there.
> ...


Couldn't they photoshop out the great big dent in the door as well!!

:wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

DeanTT said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go..
> ...


There's no such thing as secret's in the Photo-world....you must now that :wink:

Those who want a simple solution for trying yourselve these kind of pic's, go for the Manfrotto 241V . You can use it as wel inside as outside the car.
Works perfect


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Those who want a simple solution for trying yourselve these kind of pic's, go for the Manfrotto 241V .








[/quote]

That camera (Nikon F3 with 50mm 1.4 lens :roll:  ) and that car interior look like something used in
'Life on Mars'


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Well I tried to remember everybody's advice and took lots of photo's at the London meet. Thanks to Dean and everyone for the tips.

There really is a lot to get to grips with and most of the pictures were well...average!! I've posted a few below together with a few i took last week while on a break to West Wales

I'm looking for comments good or bad here as I believe thats the only way to improve.

London


















































They could do with some photoshop/cropping which i'm going to start looking into next.

Here's some from West Wales











































Matt


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

mattyR, nice pics. 
you'll have to share some tips, when you get more involved.

really like the car, on how the QS style wheels ride so wide. 
is the car lowered?

also liking the black abt grill


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> mattyR, nice pics.
> you'll have to share some tips, when you get more involved.
> 
> really like the car, on how the QS style wheels ride so wide.
> ...


Thanks for the comments.

Not sure i'm at the stage to be giving out tips yet!! I found the advice offered by Dean and the rest of the guys a real help.

Car is lowered on Koni coilovers. Back needs to go down a tad more to match up with the front.

I was in two minds of which way to go with the ABT grille....body colour or black. Went with black to be different and pleased how its come out. You can't really make it out in the picture, but I painted the ABT badge glacier blue to match the car.

Matt


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Love the Squirrel.

Looks like you had a lot of varied lighting conditions to experiment with.

Here's one from my last trip out:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I've posted a few in varied light conditions. Starting to get an idea of how shutter speeds and apetures work now. Suprising though how much movement there is even with the camera on a tripod for slow shutter speeds. I think a remote release may be my next purchase...or just learn to use the timer!!!

how did you get that effect on your pics?

Matt


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

mattyR said:


> I've posted a few in varied light conditions. Starting to get an idea of how shutter speeds and apetures work now. Suprising though how much movement there is even with the camera on a tripod for slow shutter speeds. I think a remote release may be my next purchase...or just learn to use the timer!!!
> 
> how did you get that effect on your pics?
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt

Well done, you seem to have got some good results so far.

With regard to your cable release, you can always use the built in timer release. This will give you something like 10 sec's to let the camera settle.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> Well done, you seem to have got some good results so far.
> 
> With regard to your cable release, you can always use the built in timer release. This will give you something like 10 sec's to let the camera settle.


Thanks Ken

quite pleased with some of the pics and I'm aware that i can't expect miracles over night.

I suppose its all about developing an eye for this sort of thing.

I remembered about the built in timer when it was too late...typical!!!

Matt


----------

